# N.E. Regional Results



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

N.E. Regional Champion -- Mark Edwards 698.5 ft.
N.E. Regional team Champion -- Northeast Casting Club [Jersey Boys]
Tournament150 gram Open class team Champion Hatteras Outfitters. 
150 gram 
Class Champion distance
Master Tommy Farmer 678.0
AAA Rolland Johnson 704.8
AA Rob Jenkins 664.2
A Will Jackson 629.1
B Bill Smith 378.6
jr.boys Mark Edwards jr. 202.7
Sub jr. Malik Edwards 106.8
jr girls Elizabeth Portaluppi 78.9
womens Candy Portaluppi 290
Sub senior Jim Johnston 642.8
Senior Jim Volk 545.4 
State Champions 
Washington DC Earl Blake 653.7
Pennsylvania Bill Halpin jr. 671.2
Maryland James Williams 641.7
New Jersey Conn Leahy 642.9
Mass. Dave Thomasah 663.6
Deleware Mark Edwards 698.5
Deleware junior Mark Edwards jr.202.7
Deleware sub junior Malik Edwards 106.8 
I'll post the 125 gram later today.If I missed you let me know
bob


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

tommy-masters?-sounds like bob had to do something to keep tres from filibustering him to death. just kidding, to a degree, that is where he should be after he had a chance to be AAA worlds champ. for you who don't know me this is tommy's big brother talking. charlie


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

Several casters have been moved up "early". As long as it's consistant don't think it's a issue. And I wouldn't be surprised to see Tommy, "THE MASTERS'WORLD CHAMPION" this year.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Guys
There is only one World, National,Regional and State Champion in the mens indivual division [as voted on by everyone at the N.E. Regional Tournament.]Every other winner is in class or Tournament Open Division.Non res. of Area such as National S.E.or N.E.Regional is in Open Div at those tournaments.As for people being moved up "early" Frank give me a call.
Bob


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Frank Charlie and everyone
Blaine and I will get this moving up thing worked out.We will have a couple options for you to vote on at the Nationals.
bob


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

A mistake was made in the State Champion of New Jersey.It is listed as Conn Leahy being the Champion.Rob Jenkins is the actual Champion with a cast of 644ft.Thanke to Conn for seeing our mistake and having me correct it.My appoliges to Conn and Rob
Bob


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey bob this is frank from va bch, if your refering to me i'll give you a buzz tonight.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Demonfish
You can call if you want but the message was for another Frank and we talked by net.
bob


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey bob, duhhhh, i realized that after the post, sorry, but still want to say your doing great,and look forward to seeing you again on the 17th.

frank m.


----------

